# Shelby in a sharing mood!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan was so happy Shelby let him share!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha! So cute. I think we have the same situation going on in my bed. Unfortunately, I'm Khan.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, my! That pic. melts my heart! Sooo cute! :biggrin:
I like your Costco dog bed....we have that exact one too. But, Lucky hasn't yet shared with Duncan...LOL. :tongue:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sara, I'm sure Lucky will share with Duncan at some point! Hopefully she won't be as mean as Shelby. LOL!
Shelby usually lays RIGHT in the middle while Khan lays next to the bed and barks this pathetic bark as if he's saying PLEEEASE let me lay up there. All the while she just snubs her nose to him, saying go ahead try and make me. He soon gives up and with a loud defeated Humph he lays down. :biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I laughed out loud when I looked at that photo. Way, Way cute!!


----------

